# Meeko and Atlas



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

The two kitties in my life.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

They are Adorable! Cuteness Overload!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so incredibly cute!!!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

They are so cute and they coordinate. Actually I thought of a ying yang when I saw them. Are they male and female?


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

Theyre brothers, both male. Its so weird because one is super light and the other is brown with stripes. Haha. Thank you for the compliments.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

So sweet.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

VERY cute!!


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG just so adorable!! I love the little pink tongue sticking out in the pic with the bottle, and the two sleeping together is just precious.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol so sweet! I loved the expressions on the first picture, it's like "Oh no, Mom's going camera crazy again - hopefully it will be over soon". So funny!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Such sweet precious babies! I love their names!


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gosh. They've gotten so big since this thread. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

Atlasss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aha! So it was Atlas who was curled up with Gracie in one of the other pics? I was looking and looking and thinking that can't be Meekoo can it? I love Atlas' markings - my Celia is a classic tabby too, though darker than Atlas. 

You have three adorable little furry ones! 

Gracie is a bit younger than the boys then?


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope. Gracie is a month older. The boys are both 4 months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

OOooh, tabbies! Yay! I've got a classic and a mackerel tabby myself! Love to see more of Atlas's side view! I've sort of a fascination with classic tabby's markings, each one being unique! 

Maybe it's just me, but they look a lot older than 4 months by the photos.


----------

